# Breakfast Fatty w/qview



## silverwolf636 (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's my second fatty ever.  This attempt is a breakfast fatty with: 
One pound Savory Sausage, fried potatoes, scrambled eggs, bell pepper, onion, mushrooms and colby-jack cheese. After I put all the ingredients on top, I looked at it and said "no way will that roll up". But it did. Here it is...

Fried potatoes with onion, bell pepper, mushrooms and little bit of cajun rub: 


The eggs:


Sausage:


Bacon:


Everything all mounted:


Rolled up:


On the Smoker:


And this is what I woke up to; snow.  Check out the tbs comin out of that stack, wild cherry.


I'll submit a pic when it's done...
--ray--


----------



## silverwolf636 (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, here's the finished product.



And the inside:


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 19, 2009)

Man that looks fantastic.  Love wild cherry wood too.  It is a meal in a single slice.  Now you just gotta get the wife tending the fire when it's cold...you can tell her that is where newbies should start!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












on a great looking fattie that made me hungry this morning.


----------



## treegje (Dec 19, 2009)

That had to be good


----------



## morkdach (Dec 19, 2009)

i agree with the train driver so 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to ya on this show.
Wild cherry guess i will have to try and locate some of this stuff.


----------



## maplemac (Dec 19, 2009)

how long did that take to smoke?


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 19, 2009)

Man oh Man thats a good lookin fattie there Ray. I like the rolls that you have with the fillings. Very nice on the weave also. So 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





have to be awarded for sure and I just wish I could get a fattie to look as well as yours did. I just noticed the smoke ring looks awesome too. Will you make me one for Christmas.


----------



## oneshot (Dec 19, 2009)

"WOW" now that's a full meal fattie ya got there!!!!
Great ingrediants and a dyn o mite smoke ring!!!!
Gotta give ya some well deserved points for this one....


----------



## silverwolf636 (Dec 19, 2009)

It was in for around two hours. I kept my temp 250, give or take a few degrees.  I pulled right at 165.
Thanx for all the great replies gang.  It was one that I will do again.  I think what really topped it off was I did the fried potatoes with some cajun rub and when I put it in the smoker I sprinkled some (not a lot) sweet rub that I had on top of it. Really had a nice flavor. 
Me and the wife decided to make a couple of these for when the kids come over for Christmas instead of the usual ham or turkey. 
Nap time, I think I tried to eat it all myself. 
--ray--


----------



## st barnard (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow!!  That looks really good.  As a newbie that has yet to cook anything on my grill,  I don't what to cook first.  At first I thought it would be a brisket,  or ribs,  now after seeing your fattie,  I would like to try one of them.  Wife let me get my Christmas present early,  a Chargriller Duo,  but have only seasoned it so far.  I'm presently working 6, 12hr nights,  getting finished on  Christmas eve morning.   I think I'm looking forward to cooking something more than the Christmas Day events themselves.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 20, 2009)

That Fatty is Awesome...


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks good enough to eat!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Nice job.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you. It was really good. Matter of fact I did this while the wife was sleeping, when I pulled it off the smoker and she saw it, she said it looked so good she didn't want to cut it. lol
Good luck on your first smoke. Once you start smoking things, you can't get enough of it. I found out though, it does take practice and a lot of trial and error.  Good Luck.
And don't forget, if there's no q/view, it's just another fish story.  lol
--ray--


----------



## nwbhoss (Dec 20, 2009)

I am looking forward to my first Fatty over Christmas vacation!!!!!
You have given me some great ideas!!!!!!


----------

